#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  感謝遠方提供世足賽主題Logo並獲得勳章

## 狼王白牙

恭喜 *遠方*

在 *徵求論壇 Logo 的活動* 中，提供狼之樂園足球賽主題 Logo 並且被錄用

為了表彰對狼之樂園論壇近期的特殊貢獻，特別頒發*網站美化勳章*！

附帶樂園幣1000元之獎勵。

即日起成為每日輪流替換的 Logo ，更感謝您的參與。

----------

